# Chino Airshow, May 20-21, 2006



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2006)

One of the biggest and definitely one of the best airshows on the west coast is coming up at Chino airport. Below is the latest schedule from one of their PR people:

Airshow Schedule as of 4-6-06 (subject to change):
-------------------------------------------------------------------
11:15 -- Chino Airport airspace closes to regular flight traffic

11:20 - 11:25 -- National Anthem Formation by four Famous Fighters
11:25 - 11:40 -- World War 1 *Sopwith Camel* versus *Fokker DR.1 Tri-Plane* and Pre-World War II *P-26 Peashooter* and *P-35*
11:40 - 11:50 -- *Northrop N9M* Flying Wing Demonstration
11:50 - 12:05 -- Silver Wings *Stearman Biplane* Wing Walking Act by Hartley Folstad and Margi Stivers
12:05 - 12:25 -- Pacific Theater Navy Flight - Special feature of *TWO* J*apanese Mitsubishi A6M Zeros *against *SBD Dauntless*, *FM-2 Wildcat*, *F4U Corsair*, *TBM Avenger* (Followed by *F7F TigerCat* and *F2G Super Corsair*)
12:25 - 12:55 -- Military Re-enactors Ground Combat Demo with Sherman Tank.

Chino Airport open for normal flight operations (30 Minutes - 12:25 - 12:55)

12:55 - 1:10 -- Korean Air War - *F-86 Sabre* and *MiG-15* Dogfight and Tail Chase
1:10 - 1:45 -- US Navy *F/A-18C Hornet* Tactical Demonstration and Tailhook Legacy Formation Flight with *F8F Bearcat*
1:45 - 2:10 -- European Theater - *P-38 Lightning*, *P-51 Mustangs*, *P-47 Thunderbolt*, *P-40 Warhawk*, *Spitfire*, *Hurricane*, *British Hellcat*
2:10 - 2:55 -- Air Power Formation Flight - *Massive Gaggle of Warbirds* with Warbird Aerobatics
2:55 - 3:15 -- United States Air Force *F-16 Viper* Tactical Demonstration
3:15 - 3:30 -- Heritage Flight - USAF *F-16, P-51 and P-38 Lightning*

4:00 -- Chino Airport resumes normal flight operations


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2006)

Here is the website for more info.
http://www.planesoffame.org/airshows.php

Admission is $18 this year. Kinda steep, but where else are you going to see a lineup like that?! If you pre-order them online, you can get them for $15. I will be ordering mine tomorrow morning for Saturday.

This is one show you won't want to miss!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 8, 2006)

Are you kidding? I'd happily pay $15-$18 US to go to that!

Of course, there's the airfare to get there, accommodation, the body cavity search at the border, etc. 
Maybe if they let me fly down strapped to the wing of the Sabre or something...I'd be awfully tempted to drop everything and go. 

Seriously, it looks like it'll be great.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 8, 2006)

There's also the March AFB museum a short drive down the freeway from Chino. An aviation enthusist would have a full weekend between the two.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 8, 2006)

well the the one I.ve never seen is the P26 or the flying wing


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm going to Chino this may, well hopefully i will be able to go there and see my first airshow


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2006)

I got a $1,000 bucks says looma don't make it anywhere near Chino.....

Any takers???


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 9, 2006)

aww... I'll be at Chino, but not the airshow, we're scheduled for a flight to Canada from somewhere in the US so i wont be able to make it to the air show at the said date


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 9, 2006)

I think you best look at a map Chino is a fair piece away from Canada where are you going in Canada I might be able to point you towards an airshow


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't know... my parents are out so I can't ask


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 9, 2006)

Chino is near Los Angeles


----------



## Mtr Bao (Aug 17, 2006)

Howdy, folks. Am new guy, Mtr. Bao (pronounced bow, as in bow-wow). 

One of main WW2 aircraft interests is fantasizing about hypothetical dog fight between P-61C Black Widow and Heinkel He-219 Uhu. Any opinions as to outcome? Same kind of set up as between P-38 and Zero pilot in Martin Caidin novel, think it was called The Last Dogfight or something like that. Would be heck of a spectacle, what you could see of it in the dark that is.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2006)

Mtr Bao said:


> Howdy, folks. Am new guy, Mtr. Bao (pronounced bow, as in bow-wow).
> 
> One of main WW2 aircraft interests is fantasizing about hypothetical dog fight between P-61C Black Widow and Heinkel He-219 Uhu. Any opinions as to outcome? Same kind of set up as between P-38 and Zero pilot in Martin Caidin novel, think it was called The Last Dogfight or something like that. Would be heck of a spectacle, what you could see of it in the dark that is.



In the Indonesian language, "Bao" means "smell bad"


----------



## Mtr Bao (Aug 18, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> In the Indonesian language, "Bao" means "smell bad"



You have made one big stink with that comment! I personally have never been south of Seoul, except for TDY in El Paso...


----------



## Mtr Bao (Aug 18, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Chino is near Los Angeles



What you say is quite correct, dear colleague. Most of the time, especially in the old days, one would need Norden's help to make a difference in L.A. Now one can even do a run in night-time if you had the desire. Unfortunately "Piccadilly Lilly" is not up to speed yet, but check out web site and contribute to reconstruction now!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2006)

???


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2006)

Picadilly Lilly one day will fly.

But untill someone donates enough money for the museum to build new main spars, that B17 will remain on guard duty at the gate.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2006)

> Howdy, folks. Am new guy, Mtr. Bao (pronounced bow, as in bow-wow).
> 
> One of main WW2 aircraft interests is fantasizing about hypothetical dog fight between P-61C Black Widow and Heinkel He-219 Uhu. Any opinions as to outcome?


This is a old topic of an Airshow announcement Mtr.... A I R S H O W...... 

Open a new thread up in the Aviation Forum about ur fantasy combat...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2006)




----------

